# Best power tub/tile scrubber??



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I am looking for a good power scrubber for tubs/tile showers. I have tried the Hurricane power scrubber.....too wimpy! Is there a tough one out there?? Thank you!


----------



## Autumn Moon (May 3, 2017)

Ann Mary said:


> I am looking for a good power scrubber for tubs/tile showers. I have tried the Hurricane power scrubber.....too wimpy! Is there a tough one out there?? Thank you!


Pretty sure you can find a YouTube video where one attaches a scrubber brush to a drill... if I am understanding your post...


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I still think I take the tops in power scrubbers with two sets of arms etc. Problem with the drill is it gets hot where the brush is and that tends to either smush the stuff all over the tub or burn the surface if it is not porcelain or steel


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I have only one good arm due to lymphodema and I clean houses to help make ends meet.But my good arm is my left...and I'm right handed! So I was just trying to find something that actually WORKS to help scrub a big walk in shower that I have to clean.I use a vinegar based cleaner and let it set but.....still needs scrubbing! Any recipes for a super duper homemade spray cleaner that isn't going to knock me over with strong fumes??


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ann Mary said:


> I have only one good arm due to lymphodema and I clean houses to help make ends meet.But my good arm is my left...and I'm right handed! So I was just trying to find something that actually WORKS to help scrub a big walk in shower that I have to clean.I use a vinegar based cleaner and let it set but.....still needs scrubbing! Any recipes for a super duper homemade spray cleaner that isn't going to knock me over with strong fumes??


I mix a spray bottle with about half hydrogen peroxide, a couple of squirts of dawn or shampoo, and fill with tap water. The peroxide is cheap, and it really helps with the moldy color of grout. It still requires some scrubbing, but it doesn't knock me out with the fumes.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Perhaps baking soda added to your vinegar solution would help your scrubber do a better job?


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 28, 2018)

I like add some vinegar before cleaning. That really work great and save effort!


----------



## Designlover (May 15, 2018)

I recommend the quickie tub n' tile power scrubber. It's great at removing grime and very easy to use.


----------

